# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Can't fly in lucid dreams anymore, help???

## Billyman

So in my last few dreams, whenever I become lucid I try to fly but I just get a bigger vertical jump. I spent my entire lucid dream last night hopping up and down. I've flown before in lucid dreams but not in the form I usually intended (couldn't stay airborne long enough to). Can anyone help? I fear that I've lost the privilege to fly in lucid dreams  :Sad:

----------


## nito89

*Put all negative thoughts out of your mind. You just need to have a few experiences of flying so that you can relate it to dreaming again. Sometimes we get all caught up in the laws of waking life.

I suggest next time you get lucid, try a more passive way of flying, eat a flying pill, conjure some rocket boots, grow huge wings and take off. This is to build your confidence in yourself so that when you really want to, you can take of and zoom around!*

----------


## Mancon

I wrote up a guide to lucid flying a while back. You can find a link to it in my signature, i'm sure it will help you! It sounds like you aren't confident when it comes to flying! Confidence is big when it comes to dream control. Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeh, just be positive.
For me shouting "This is MY dream I'M in control!" Works like a charm, every time.
If you have to, create belief that you will fly with wings, a pill, or a costume  :smiley:

----------


## Wool

I had the same problem a very long time when i was younger, i thought to much about what i could not do. I thought to much about how it would be in waking life. And the creative suggestions that nito gave ya might help a lot, use your head when its fully awake.

----------


## Mouseandgin

I find a really helpful thing for me if I'm having trouble is to imagine the floor has fallen away instead of myself actually moving. I've had hopping problems quite a few times, and this always fixes it.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*try riding ur bike down a hill*

----------


## bonechair

Just dropdown like a magnet, letgo.

----------


## Puffin

Moved this to the Dream Control subforum.

----------

